# StreetFlight Dyno Day Aug, 10th



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Ok, heres the deal. Price is $45 for three runs and a BBQ at the shop. If you need directions go to http://www.streetflight.com/1024x768/location.htm as there is a map listed right on their website. If that doesnt help go to mapqwest and get directions that way. 

Time to be there is 9am, this Saturday (August 10th) 

Anyone can show...


----------

